# Looking for pictures



## Ponygirl (Jan 13, 2005)

Anybody have some pics of these Shetland Ponies? I believe they are both Hall of Fame.....Georgetown's Tomcat and his son, Double Stuf.....


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 13, 2005)

1-13-05 Good morning! We own Double Stuf and there is a picture of him on our website www.stepnstone.com. Double Stuf just finished to the HOF last year and his sire, GeorgeTown's Tom Cat, finished to HOF in Performance several years ago. Right off hand I can't lay my hands on a picture of Tom Cat, but I know that Goose Landing ran a picture of him back in the Breeders' Directory of The Journal. They're in Conn. -- I think. Hope this helps. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## jdomep (Jan 13, 2005)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> 1-13-05 Good morning! We own Double Stuf and there is a picture of him on our website www.stepnstone.com. Double Stuf just finished to the HOF last year and his sire, GeorgeTown's Tom Cat, finished to HOF in Performance several years ago. Right off hand I can't lay my hands on a picture of Tom Cat, but I know that Goose Landing ran a picture of him back in the Breeders' Directory of The Journal. They're in Conn. -- I think. Hope this helps. Ta, Shirlee


WOW! Your horses are just lovely!


----------



## runamuk (Jan 13, 2005)

In my opinion you have some excellent taste




I love double stuff and would sell my firstborn for a pony like that






....I have seen pics of tom cat in my window shopping and for the life of me cannot remember where


----------



## Getitia (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom Cat was featured on the front of the Journal - I have the issue somewhere -

We have a few Tom Cat daughters in our broodmare band - We visited Gooselandings farm several years ago and saw Tom Cat in person - even though he was older and not in show shape he was still a stunning pony.

Attached is a photo of the 2004 filly out of the b/w Tom Cat daughter Tom Cat's Cookie of Gooselanding - Buckeye WCF Classical Lilly - a little homozygous filly who is by Lee and Cookie


----------



## Lewella (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a Modern gelding who is a Double Stuff grandson (I bought him from Bruce Becker) that I'll be showing this year. Beautiful bay pinto.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 14, 2005)

Lewella...I have a beautiful grand-daughter of Double Stuf that I might show this year....she is a red pinto. I also have a black/white daughter of Raven of Bird Haven that I'm hoping to be able to show this season also.......they are both beautiful mares but neither one of them know how to do anything but eat and sleep!!!!! (LOL)

Shirlee & Geticia....your horses are all just so beautiful.......thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## CountryHaven (Jan 14, 2005)

Shirlee-you can send Full Moon Magic over here to Illinois anytime you're ready.



Droooooooooool... thanks to her my keyboard is all wet.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Everybody: Thank you so much for all of your compliments. We were so lucky to be able to buy Double Stuf and we get down and kiss the ground just about everyday that he's ours. We love what he's siring and wish we could breed him more heavily. Since we bought, Sandy, the double bred Silver Mane's Pierre Cody grandson, we've been breeding more to Sandy -- only because Sandy is 22 this year and we want to get as many of his foals on the ground as we can -- while we can -- last year we had terrible luck -- out of four mares bred to Sandy, two aborted in the fall and we lost a simply knock-out palomino filly within 40 hrs of birth, so only had one foal of his (a keeper, obviously). Because of that, Double Stuff only gets a mare or two. Once there are a number of Sandy's foals around, we'll be breeding Double Stuf more. We're updating our website and will have a stunning pix of one of his fillies on there soon. Will keep you posted on that. Genetia -- loved your filly! Gorgeous. Just about the time you think you've really got a great breeding program, you see someone else's and realize (if you're not an idiot) that there are many other wonderful breeders out there, with equal, or even superior programs. Tom Cat is pictured on the cover of the October 2000 Journal. I remembered that after my first post. He's about 20 years old and in 'field' condition. Looks fabulous. Thank you again everyone. We'll go around with a swelled head for at least a day. Ta, Shirlee


----------

